# Ann Arbor And Ml Swaps; What Are You Bringing?



## bashton (Apr 11, 2016)

Every year I look forward to both the Memory Lane and Ann Arbor bike swaps, definitely highlights of my year!

Wondering what everyone is bringing to sell this year, Muscle Bike wise? Post it up here!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member/Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I may bring these two up. '70 Orange Krate, a little rough but complete, original except for rear tire-$750, '68 WF Buzz Bike 100% but rear tire is display only (1st year bike)-$225.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 11, 2016)

I am bringing my empty trailer hopefully coming back home with a full trailer.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope you do too.


----------



## jkent (Apr 11, 2016)

Catfish...... Let me know how that $10 girlfriend goes.
LOL
JKent


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)

jkent said:


> Catfish...... Let me know how that $10 girlfriend goes.
> LOL
> JKent




I've never had a problem.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 11, 2016)

$, a empty bike rack, and a pile of old tricycle tires I hope someone can use!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> $, a empty bike rack, and a pile of old tricycle tires I hope someone can use!




I need a tire for my Lindy Flyer wagon. V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 11, 2016)

Have about 8 muscle bikes going . Starting with the two krates pictured here . All original paint bikes too . Building a barn for our barracuda collection so need to move a few non Ross bikes .


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 11, 2016)

Here is a few more that are also going . Restored barracuda and a original Apollo 5 speed with last year stick shift .the Apollo will be detailed and have all original and complete reflectors tires , like new chain ring , chrome console for shifter etc . It will be a 8.5 to 9 when done .The Sears screamer will also be coming along . Very clean bike looking to trade for a rare Ross bike or for sale too.have a very nice 73 chopper  with original paint but upgraded decals. ..we are setting up in space #4 Friday morning. See you there .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 11, 2016)

Bringing 62 Schwinn twin bar,sorry just noticed this was a muscle bike thread.


----------



## bashton (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey JungleTerry; how about some prices? You have several that certainly catch my attention! bashton426@gmail.com

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member, Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.bashton426@gmail.com


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 12, 2016)

Bring that Debutante along too, leave it alone long enough so I can get those lights off it!! hahahahah....


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 12, 2016)

Bring that Debutante along too, leave it alone long enough so I can get those lights off it!! hahahahah....


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Guys not sure on prices We are thinking . 2200.00 on the Apple krate , 1800 on the Pea picker , 600 on the chopper , 450 on the 5 speed Apollo when done , 350 on restored 66 barracuda and 250 on the white Ross racer and lastly looking to trade the screamer for a rare Ross if not 1200  for that one . Hope this helps . Like to find good homes for all our bikes . Thanks for your interested Terry and Tammy


----------



## bashton (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks jungleterry; I'll be looking for you Friday morning!

Keep 'em coming guys...and ladies!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 13, 2016)

Your welcome , here's is a picture of the racer too .


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 13, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 305065 Your welcome , here's is a picture of the racer too .



HA! I have a crank set like that been wondering what it was off of! Now I know


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's all the bikes going to ml for Friday .


----------



## bashton (Apr 18, 2016)

Keep 'em coming...just a few days away now!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member/Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)

Sears Chief fenders.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2016)

Plus a lot of other goodies.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 18, 2016)

i am bring this old ccm columba and  high frames and some of the stuff in case. also seats and rims and wheels and tires  . lynn and i are heading to memory lane  wednesday  from bicycle larry


----------



## bashton (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll have six unrestored original paint 69 & 70 Krates I am taking to Ann Arbor. I'll be in the space right by the door in Building D, closest to the main outdoor show area;

1969 Pea Picker 5-sp, $2,000, 1970 Apple Krate 5-sp, $1,800, 1970 Orange Krate 5-sp, $2,200

1970 Orange Krate coaster, $1,250, 1970 Lemon Peeler coaster, $1,200, 1970 Grey Ghost coaster, $1,500

2010 Repro Grey Ghost coaster, never ridden with box (assembled) $475

Two N.O.S. never ridden 70's vintage Rapido Super Deluxe coasters, one red, one gold; $375 each

I am always looking for unrestored original muscle bikes, (especially Non Schwinn) as I have most of what I want in Schwinns, with the exception of a Coppertone Lil Tiger. I LOVE TO TRADE, so if I have something of interest and you have something that is Non Schwinn and exceptionally cool, let me know! Can also deliver any of these to ML Friday morning if you let me know before I leave at 6 am, but I am not setting up there.

Oh yeah...I also have a serious weakness for 63/64/65 Stingrays....

Thanks;

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bashton (Apr 22, 2016)

Did better today! Met JungleTerry and purchased the '66 Barracuda!

Nice to meet Terry, and he gave me a great deal on a very cool bike along with a couple seats. Thanks Terry!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member/Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

